# Problem with my sushi rice



## crazychick (Jan 4, 2008)

I love sushi. I would say that I could be obsessed with it. I have been trying to make sushi at home but my problem is with the rice. Everytime I make it the rice is still hard. I have tried a rice cooker, on the stove and in the microwave. My ration is 1 cup rice to 1 cup water. Last night I tried it in the microwave and the first batch didn't turn out because our microwave is hot. So I did another batch on medium high with 1 1/2 cups water and 1 cup rice. It was still hard. Please help me because going to the restaurant is getting expensive.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2008)

This recipe works great. Give it a try.

*Sushi Rice*

3 1/3 C Sushi Rice 
4 C Water
1/4 C Water 
6 Tb Rice Vinegar
5 Tb Sugar 
1 Tb Salt

Rinse rice under running water until the water runs clear then drain in a colander for 1 hour. 

Place the drained rice in a pot with a tight-fitting lid and add 4 cups water.

Over medium heat, cover and bring the water to a boil. Boil for about 2 minutes, reduce heat and allow it to simmer for another 5 minutes. 

Reduce heat to low and cook for about 15 minutes, or until water has been absorbed. 

Remove from the heat, remove lid, and place a towel over pot. Replace lid and let stand for 10 to 15 minutes. 

While the rice cooks, combine vinegar, sugar, salt and ¼ cup water in a saucepan. Heat over low temperature, stirring, until sugar and salt dissolve. Set aside to cool. 

Empty rice into a non-metallic tub and spread it evenly over the bottom with a large wooden spoon.

Run the spoon through the rice in slicing motions to separate the grains. While doing this, slowly add vinegar mixture. Add only as much as is necessary; the rice should not be mushy. 

If you have help, fan the rice with a fan during the cooling and mixing procedures.

Do not refrigerate the rice. Keep it in the tub covered with a clean cloth until ready to use. The rice will last one day.


----------



## Marko (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting Andy!  I had two Asian people show me how they cook rice and it was the same way.  They ran the small grain rice under cold water, stirring it now and again, and did this until it ran clear.  Then the water was drained.  Enough water was then added to the pot until it came up to the first digit of the middle finger when the finger tip was rested on the top of the uncooked rice.  That was it!

The rice was then cooked as you said.  Finishing with rice vinegar was not part of the process.

Good information!

Marko
Livingston Cooks


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2008)

Marko said:


> ...The rice was then cooked as you said. Finishing with rice vinegar was not part of the process.
> 
> Good information!
> 
> ...


 

The vinegar and sugar are for sushi rice not for the side dish of boiled rice


----------



## crazychick (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you think that it would help with the hard rice problem that i am having? like i said my rice is hard and i don't know how to fix that


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2008)

crazychick said:


> Do you think that it would help with the hard rice problem that i am having? like i said my rice is hard and i don't know how to fix that


 

I think your problem is that you didn't have enough water for the amount of rice.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it my imagination, or is this a lot less liquid than would be used for typical rice?


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 5, 2008)

Crazychick, it might be the kind of rice you are using.  I suggest you use Japanese rice or Calrose (which is also called California rice).  Aside from washing the rice until it runs clear, I immerse the rice in the measured water for 30 minutes up to 2 hours, then place in rice cooker to cook.

Good luck!


----------



## tropical cooker (Jan 5, 2008)

Besides using 1 cup rice to 1 1/2 cup water, you need to let the rice steep unopened for about 15 minutes after it cooks.  If you used a rice cooker, you just let it sit for 15 minutes after it is done cooking and the power goes off.  If you use a microwave rice cooker, again, don't open the cooker for 15 minutes after it is done cooking.  Same with a pot on a stove.  Don't open for 15 minutes.  I have done rice all three ways and have never had a problem with hard rice.  The rice cooker method will probably give the most consistent results.


----------



## crazychick (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I didn't know to let the rice sit for 30 minutes to 2 hours first. I only use calrose rice, rinse it off first, and let it sit for 15 minutes after I cook it. What are the water to rice ratio then since i don't think that i am using enough water.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2008)

Crazy, try the recipe in my first post.  It works great every time.


----------

